# MK4 2.0 and 1.8t crankshaft seal pulley side



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

Are they the same size? because I have one from my 1.8t thats brand new and the one in my 2.0 needs to be replaced...just wondering if they're the same so I dont have to order one and wait a week


----------

